# What compound brake pads work well...



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

with the stock brakes. A high performance pad that will work on the track, but not eat up rotros on the street?

Pagids, Hawk, PFC...?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> with the stock brakes. A high performance pad that will work on the track, but not eat up rotros on the street?
> 
> Pagids, Hawk, PFC...?


I don't think there's any one pad that can handle it all, unless you are a novice, which I know you aren't. I run dedicated track pads on the front for the track and stock pads on the street. I run stock rear pads all the time. The car is just too heavy for an inbetween pad to be able to handle the track. I tried Pagid Blue, but had the same result at the track as I did with stock pads. I've been running Mintex 1155 at the track with good results, but I've just bought a set of Pagid Orange and will give those a try.

A side benefit of running stock pads on the street is that you are covered by BMW under the maintenance plan.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

You can run the Turner Cool Willy pads on the street (I have run them to/from track events). Buts LOTS of dust. They work well for me as a track pad also.

I haven't run them long enogh to get a good handle on rotor wear, but Turner claims they don't eat rotors, even when cold.


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

*brake pads*

I've had 2 sets of Brakeman#3 on my 02M3 SMG. Great stopping power when stone cold and a very linear coefficient of friction. Left them on all the time. I just changed to Pagid Blues mostly because i found them left over from my e36m3 parts collection (usually ran PF97's on the e36m3). i'll be trying them out this weekend at THill.

Other guys i've met at the track like Carbotech Panther Plus. They have a similar temp range (1200 or 1300 degrees) and similar coeff. of friction. I might try them next.

BTW, i heard about the Brakeman#3's from the Kraft e36m3 mailing list- racers there heard about them from the Viper crowd.

www.thebrakeman.com - no online sales yet, but any local garage or race shop can become a 'dealer'.

Others like the Pagid Oranges or Ferodo DS2500.



FlyingDutchMan said:


> with the stock brakes. A high performance pad that will work on the track, but not eat up rotros on the street?
> 
> Pagids, Hawk, PFC...?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

biodan said:


> I've had 2 sets of Brakeman#3 on my 02M3 SMG. Great stopping power when stone cold and a very linear coefficient of friction. Left them on all the time. I just changed to Pagid Blues mostly because i found them left over from my e36m3 parts collection (usually ran PF97's on the e36m3). i'll be trying them out this weekend at THill.
> 
> Other guys i've met at the track like Carbotech Panther Plus. They have a similar temp range (1200 or 1300 degrees) and similar coeff. of friction. I might try them next.
> 
> ...


Carbotechs are exceptional pads. Good bite and consistent all the way through, and mated with a stock system can make a car out-break another similar car equipped with big brake kits but not so great pads.

The Panther Pluses are good track pads that you can use on the street (if you can get used to the noise and dust factor) since it works so well cold. Factor that with the fact the company is run by a whole bunch of enthusiasts just like us, makes the choice simple for me.

Wear is very good too. My first set of front Carbotechs survived ~15,000 miles and two very brake intensive schools.


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

The Brakeman#3's also squealed- till i discovered this orange acrylic-like goo from PepBoys that i applied thin dabs to the pad horns and a couple of spots on the outward pad. I like the orange because i can see exactly where & how much i use (rather than brake grease).

I got 6-8 track days per set of front Brakeman#3's, a combo of both Sears & Laguna- the latter being particularly hard on brakes.

The Brakeman#3 & PantherPlus's look very similar by temp limits & coefficient of friction. I'll be looking to see if the Panther's have the same even _linear_ coef. of friction. One positive thing about the Panther's is their relative lower cost than the Brakeman's (at least for E46m3's)...
about $60 lower than the Brakeman's.



The HACK said:


> ...
> The Panther Pluses are good track pads that you can use on the street (if you can get used to the noise and dust factor) ...Wear is very good too. My first set of front Carbotechs survived ~15,000 miles and two very brake intensive schools.


----------



## Tommy V (May 6, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Carbotechs are exceptional pads. Good bite and consistent all the way through, and mated with a stock system can make a car out-break another similar car equipped with big brake kits but not so great pads.
> 
> The Panther Pluses are good track pads that you can use on the street (if you can get used to the noise and dust factor) since it works so well cold. Factor that with the fact the company is run by a whole bunch of enthusiasts just like us, makes the choice simple for me.
> 
> Wear is very good too. My first set of front Carbotechs survived ~15,000 miles and two very brake intensive schools.


I concur.

I really like my panther pluses. They do make a bit of noise and you need to be ready for the dust. Track pads or very aggressive street pads will dust. That is the nature of the beast to get great track braking....If you despise dust, then you either change your pads at the track or find an "inbetween" pad.

My rotors seem fine as far as wear goes with the carbotechs. I strongly suggest a brake cooling kit and new pads if you plan on the track. The cooling kit is one of the best investments (www.bimmerworld.com) It saves you from brake fade, along with an aggressive street pad and a solid fluid like ATE, Motul, or Castrol SRF. (Stainless lines are a cheap add on as well)

The important point about the above paragraph is that those mods keep the braking system from fading under heat buildup...Safety! Cooler brakes also wear less. Lastly, if your brakes fade, it compromises your run and weekend until you change the fluid. This sucks and you get less of you $$ worth for the event.

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> A side benefit of running stock pads on the street is that you are covered by BMW under the maintenance plan.


Good point.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the input, the consensus seems to be if you run the car hard, get a set of dedicated rotors and pads. I'll probably try my old favorite, the Hawk Blue for the trach and stick with the stock pads for street us. I haven't run the car out of brake yet in the canyon, but I have been relatively gentle on the brakes, trying not to cook them. I'll swap out to the big brake kit later after the suspension and wheels are sorted. 

I will definetly order that cooling kit. Thanks again.


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

Here's a DIY for the cooling kit:

http://home.comcast.net/~biodan/cooling.html

BTW, i've heard the dust from Hawk Blue's are tough on paint. true?



FlyingDutchMan said:


> Cool, thanks for the input, the consensus seems to be if you run the car hard, get a set of dedicated rotors and pads. I'll probably try my old favorite, the Hawk Blue for the trach and stick with the stock pads for street us. I haven't run the car out of brake yet in the canyon, but I have been relatively gentle on the brakes, trying not to cook them. I'll swap out to the big brake kit later after the suspension and wheels are sorted.
> 
> I will definetly order that cooling kit. Thanks again.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok, I ordered the brake ducting, I assume most of you are just leaving the dust sheilds off.


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> Ok, I ordered the brake ducting, I assume most of you are just leaving the dust sheilds off.


Actually, you _have_ to cut the dust shields off in order to install the cooling kit. The Bimmerworld backing plate replaces the dust shield.


----------

